# Where I post all my TTS threads for you to laugh at (Null said it was OK! No ban plz)



## Corbin Dallas Multipass (Aug 14, 2019)

Nulledit: CDMP has been an autistic nuisance for fucking weeks and it's been proposed we ban him, but SHOULD WE???

Take a moment to read these great TTS threads he's posted to prove what a smart guy he is, and YOU decide!!!






---

Alright, by popular demand in chat, here are my full TTS threads, oldest to newest, for you to point and laugh at.  Null told me nobody cared if I shared the other parts of the conversation, so I'll do so.



Spoiler: A&H threads locked by overly sensitive mods? - Did some SA mods join up here or something?






Corbin Dallas Multipass]A thing a lot of people seem to like about KF is that you can discuss stuff freely and openly without some spergy mod deciding nobody should be allowed to discuss that topic because their gay little feelings were hurt.

Apparently that's changed? Why were these two threads locked?

[URL]https://kiwifarms.net/threads/outrage-as-video-shows-virginia-abortion-bill-sponsor-saying-plan-would-allow-termination-up-until-b.52830/[/URL]

[URL]https://kiwifarms.net/threads/autists-sperg-about-abortion.52791/[/URL]

I mean said:


> This should have been placed in TTS, I am moving it there now.





wagglyplacebo said:


> Looking through them, it's just the same post made over and over again. It's probably because both threads are very very boring. I can see it going on forever and ever with the type of people that post in A&H.





Valiant said:


> If we already have a thread on the subject it may get moved, deleted or otherwise edited in some way. It is always better to post on an existing thread then to start a new one.





Null said:


> I don't see any reason for this. A&H is a part of Deep Thoughts as being the board where we allow serious discussion. Lipitor locked it, which seems strange. I didn't even realize he was a supervisor.





Null said:


> *Though really you can suck my dick OP, don't insult my fucking staff.*





yawning sneasel said:


> https://kiwifarms.is/threads/new-sups.43217/#post-3367124





Null said:


> he's just very low key



So this was a decent one, apparently my concern was valid, but clearly Null didn't appreciate me insulting his staff as seen above. Let's see how well I learned this lesson:





Spoiler: Threadban for stupid reason? -






			
				Corbin Dallas Multipass said:
			
		

> Just got threadbanned, no explanation
> 
> 
> https://kiwifarms.net/threads/good-samaritan-spends-two-weeks-in-a-maximum-security-prison-after-woman-whose-car-he-helped-fix-falsely-accused-him-of-indecent-assault.56212/unread  got threadbanned after calling out @Ruin for shitting up the thread. Judge for yourself, it'd be nice to get an...
> ...






Huntin' Slash said:


> i wont revert someone elses action, but imo since it wasnt just you acting retarted then either everyone should be threadbanned or you should be unbanned





Corbin Dallas Multipass said:


> Well I'm glad we see it the same way.





Corbin Dallas Multipass said:


> Am I really supposed to send a PM to all the mods? Chat is telling me to do so, but I really think they're just trying to get me to do something stupid and make a (further) ass of myself...   Which I do perfectly well on my own thank you very much...
> 
> @Null Plox rmv threadban or tell me to fuck off, or both, or better yet, some other even funnier thing I didn't think of. But don't just ban me entirely, although I do see how that would be a funny response. Shit, that's the funniest response. I'm fucked...





Null said:


> *kill yourself*





Corbin Dallas Multipass said:


> Hmm ok but can I be unbanned first?





Null said:


> i'm about to just ban you because this shit is getting everywhere and you're harassing my staff now.





Corbin Dallas Multipass said:


> Argh, well plz don't. I don't want to harrass anyone. I am trying to do this the right way, I will shut up about it elsewhere. Sorry.
> 
> Edit: I like your site and it sucks I pissed you off,  sorry man.


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Aug 14, 2019)

Imagine being such a soy-filled beta you make TTS threads.


----------



## Black Waltz (Aug 14, 2019)

lol


----------



## HG 400 (Aug 14, 2019)

lol what a faggot


----------



## Corbin Dallas Multipass (Aug 14, 2019)

https://kiwifarms.net/threads/jewis...aust-education-mandatory-in-us-schools.58249/


Spoiler: I believe a thread was locked that shouldn't have been






			
				Corbin Dallas Multipass said:
			
		

> https://kiwifarms.net/threads/jewis...aust-education-mandatory-in-us-schools.58249/
> 
> The "mandatory Holocaust education" thread in a&h was locked, seemingly after @Trombonista  got in the last word. Why?
> 
> Edit: fixed link





Null said:


> I don't usually publicly backtrack a mod decision, I try not to, but I really vehemently disagree with locking a thread just because "you don't see any problem with it".
> 
> Congress wants to change all education across the country to talk more about the fucking holocaust. 90% of my history lesson in Florida about WW2 was about the fucking holocaust, and since then they've opened up entire year-long classes specifically about the holocaust. How much more holocaust education do we need in the US before the Jewish population is satisfied, and why can't it be discussed?





wagglyplacebo said:


> I just see it as the thread became about people just yelling at each other about if the Holocaust happened or not rather than it being odd that the govt wants to force us to learn about it despite it already being forced down everyone's throats. Maybe a mass the Jews did this thread is in order at this point cause each article that mentions them even when it has an interesting topic or argument goes back to the same point over and over again with the same "the doors have spaces" articles get shared and people get mad and the cycle renews and it gets boring real fast.





Null said:


> Why's it matter? A&H is already widely viewed as a containment board. How does locking the thread improve the health of it? It just looks like an arbitrary decision and the reason given in particular is leaned away from "we have threads for this" and more towards "this is how it should be".





wagglyplacebo said:


> Oh, I agree for the most part. I was just trying to come up with a way to make the sub/threads more readable at least in my eyes but if you don't care I'm not gonna worry too much about it. Was just taking my chance since the topic came up.





Null said:


> A&H consumes everyone who tries to mod it. Literally everyone who was a mod there has disappeared or gone crazy. Just leave it be





wagglyplacebo said:


> RIP






Corbin Dallas Multipass said:


> Cool thank you. By the way I am not one of 'da joos' Spergs. But why not just threadban the idiot who was spamming garbage?






EDIT: I should note, this resulted in a locked thread being removed from Spergatory and made a front page story. So my contributions are > 0, at least...


----------



## Fek (Aug 14, 2019)

Don't ever change, Corbin.


----------



## YayLasagna (Aug 14, 2019)

It was not "by popular demand." It was a joke mocking you for being such an attention whore and an idiot.
Null also meant that nobody would care you shared staff posts and that if you were banned it'd be for being an idiot instead.


----------



## Corbin Dallas Multipass (Aug 14, 2019)

Spoiler: TTS thread about The_Donald






Corbin Dallas Multipass]
Well probably too late to do things the right way at this point but fuck it said:


> ok





Null said:


> A&H is for real-world events and not reddit news. It's obviously pertinent to the T_D thread and nowhere else. @Feline Darkmage if you're banning people for talking about the quarantine in that board, don't bother. It's not "white knighting" to say reddit admins are also fags.
> 
> The listed reason is derailment, and given that you can't seem to make any post shorter than three paragraphs I can probably guess what happened. Your thread ban ends on Jul 6, 2019 at 10:21 AM. Just wait it out and don't get into pissing contests.





Corbin Dallas Multipass said:


> Fair.





Corbin Dallas Multipass said:


> Sorry to bump this again, I notice I am banned from making community watch threads (smart move there, that was about to get autism poured on it).
> Just would like to know if that expires at the same time.
> 
> Thanks





Corbin Dallas Multipass said:


> OK, I'm really playing with fire here, but could someone tell me if/when my community watch thread creation ability will be restored?





Corbin Dallas Multipass said:


> @Feline Darkmage , can you tell me if/when my community watch thread creation ability will be restored? Or point me to the person who can? Thanks.
> 
> EDIT: Nevermind, I am extremely stupid again. Ignore this, a nice mod has explained the nature of my exceptionalism and all is well.


----------



## ES 148 (Aug 14, 2019)

It's... it's trying to communicate!


----------



## Corbin Dallas Multipass (Aug 14, 2019)

Spoiler: On behalf of @TerribleIdeas in protest of his threadban by Okkervils -






Corbin Dallas Multipass]
[QUOTE] Negrating said:


> @TerribleIdeas™ is threadbanned for seven days, it's getting old. If this continues when or if he returns, please alert me. Back to your regularly scheduled autism, guys.



So @Okkervils  threadbanned @TerribleIdeas™ over what appears to be a difference of opinion about feminism?  What's up with a mod warning about negrating? 

In that same thread, @SourDiesel is allowed to freely derail and insult, since they have the correct opinions apparently.

Here's the thread, with @TerribleIdeas™ last post before being banned. https://kiwifarms.net/goto/post?id=5100952

BTW, all this autism is mine alone, TerribleIdeas certainly didn't ask me to do this.
[/QUOTE]



yawning sneasel said:


> lmfao when did the A&H users get a union rep?





Corbin Dallas Multipass said:


> IKR?
> 
> You have seen enough examples of my autism to know this is very on brand for me. I appreciate you always poking your head into my TTS threads though, makes me feel heard, you know?
> 
> But really, I made this to complain about Okkervils action in that thread, although if the ban is overturned that'd be a fun bonus.  Like, legit, why was that ban made? Why is there a mod note about _negrating_?





yawning sneasel said:


> @Corbin Dallas Multipass @Okkervils is a supervison, not staff, so she cannot view this thread. Thus far I feel that her and ODB had done a fantastic job of wrangling the tards in Yaniv.
> 
> Now I know a thing or two about the situation with the user who was banned from the thread. Dyn was toying with the guy a bit and just having fun. The guy was going full reddit and was more huff and puff than having a good time. His posts were reported for being big mad and we discussed it. @Okkervils decided to remove him from discussion. I would have let him stay in the thread myself because its the yanny forum and all those threads are garbage, but she's trying to clean it up.
> 
> ...





emspex said:


> Stop looking for problems and inserting your huge schnoz into every mod decision.





Corbin Dallas Multipass said:


> My shnoz is of average size! And the problems present themselves, unfortunately.
> 
> 
> This is a very reasonable response, thank you for helping me understand how this stuff works. Well then I suppose I won't post in this TTS thread anymore as the intended staff cannot access it.
> ...





Null said:


>





Corbin Dallas Multipass said:


> So apparently @TerribleIdeas™ is banned from tts. That's weird. He wants to make a thread to complain on his own behalf. Maybe someone could tell the dude why he's banned from tts, he seems genuinely confused about it.





Null said:


> That's already been sorted because he contacted staff. Fuck off.





Corbin Dallas Multipass said:


> Cool, thanks. Fuck off to you too, my empty variable friend.


----------



## AF 802 (Aug 14, 2019)

Most of mine are just communicating about site technical issues I come across.

Imagine making TTS threads whining about locking/deleting posts.


----------



## Null (Aug 14, 2019)

Tagging me every post because your gorilla ass is too fucking dumb to screencap pages is a really bad idea because I'm being reminded how fucking noisy and stupid you are.


----------



## Corbin Dallas Multipass (Aug 14, 2019)

Spoiler: Trombonista banned me from Pizzagate thread unreasonably






			
				Corbin Dallas Multipass said:
			
		

> I was banned from the pizzagate thread for... thinking Epstein's death was suspicious, then responding sarcastically to a response.  @Trombonista was the banning admin.
> 
> Reason: "You're just looking for a fight, aren't you?"
> 
> ...





Null said:


> fuck off





Corbin Dallas Multipass said:


> Yes sir, fucking off then...








Null said:


> Tagging me every post because your gorilla ass is too fucking dumb to screencap pages is a really bad idea because I'm being reminded how fucking noisy and stupid you are.


Oops sorry, Didn't realize I had you tagged in there.

So, there you go.  All my TTS threads to date.  As you can see, staff agreed with me about half the time, disagreed almost the other half, then finally were just confused as to what the fuck I was trying to communicate to them.

And Null loves me but is too embarrassed to admit it.


----------



## AJ 447 (Aug 14, 2019)

Corbin Dallas Multipass said:


> Oops sorry, Didn't realize I had you tagged in there.


Nigger you realize we get notifications when you quote our posts right? kys


----------



## Lifeguard Hermit (Aug 14, 2019)

Did you get the attention you wanted, nogoodnik?


----------



## Corbin Dallas Multipass (Aug 14, 2019)

emspex said:


> Nigger you realize we get notifications when you quote our posts right? kys


Ah fuck, I didn't even think of that. Shit

Now Null's annoyance in _this_ thread makes more sense.


----------



## wylfım (Aug 14, 2019)

I had a good laugh at you pissing off the mods. Please, never change.


----------



## HG 400 (Aug 14, 2019)

lol ban him


----------



## Maskull (Aug 14, 2019)

Farewell you fool.


----------



## PN 801 (Aug 14, 2019)

It is a great honour to be treated like this.  May you sperg forever. Amen.


----------



## FierceBrosnan (Aug 14, 2019)

Corbin do you wanna sit down, crack open some scotch, and talk about this? I don't even know wtf is going on here.


----------



## PN 801 (Aug 14, 2019)

Abstain vote should worth at least half of the no.  

Make it so.


----------



## wylfım (Aug 14, 2019)

Keep in mind that if he's banned then we can't mil.k him for milk anymore.


----------



## 4Macie (Aug 14, 2019)

I can safely say I have no clue what is happening but as per our KiwiFarms way... I’m going to put in my two cents. 

If Null is gonna ban every nuisance... he should just ban us all. (You can’t see it but my phone tried to autofill ban into bang so... )


----------



## AltisticRight (Aug 14, 2019)

Here's a tip to not get threadbanned or boardbanned:
1. Stop being a faggot
2. Above

Here's a tip to dealing with being threadbanned or boardbanned:
1. Wait out the time, stop being a faggot
2. Above

I've been thread/board banned for being a fag, big deal. Stop being one next time, it's really simple.



OmniousAttributer said:


> Abstain vote should worth at least half of the no.
> 
> Make it so.


Replace it with "I'm a faggot and I have no opinion".


----------



## SpanndAxe (Aug 14, 2019)

What excrement-storm did I just walk into here? Oh my...


----------



## CivilianOfTheFandomWars (Aug 14, 2019)

I am just retarded, but what does TTS actually stand for?
I can only think Text To Speech, but that can't be it.


----------



## Misaki Nakahara (Aug 14, 2019)

I hate niggers


----------



## Crichax (Aug 14, 2019)

CivilianOfTheFandomWars said:


> I am just exceptional, but what does TTS actually stand for?
> I can only think Text To Speech, but that can't be it.



Talk To Staff


----------



## GethN7 (Aug 14, 2019)

I'm neutral on you @Corbin Dallas Multipass, but if you break the one rule you should never break, I won't pity you if you get banned.

DON'T PISS NULL OFF.

Seriously, you post here at his pleasure, making him mad means you earned a ban.


----------



## Rat Speaker (Aug 14, 2019)

BigRuler said:


> i don't understand what is happening here


Autism.


----------



## Rebis (Aug 14, 2019)

But muh freeze peach! If you ever ban literally anyone ever, that makes you as bad as SJW!


----------



## CivilianOfTheFandomWars (Aug 14, 2019)

Crichax said:


> Talk To Staff


Thanks.
I have become an re.tard.


----------



## Wendy Carter (Aug 14, 2019)

CivilianOfTheFandomWars said:


> I am just exceptional, but what does TTS actually stand for?
> I can only think Text To Speech, but that can't be it.


Talk To Staff, the board in Interior section at the very bottom.


----------



## Crichax (Aug 14, 2019)

Voting ban. It's not easy to annoy Null, but this guy did it.


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Aug 14, 2019)

CDMP did nothing wrong #FuckHotPockets #RulesR4Fags


----------



## RetardedCat (Aug 14, 2019)

4Macie said:


> If Null is gonna ban every nuisance... he should just ban us all. (You can’t see it but my phone tried to autofill ban into bang so... )


>phone posting

moving to ban this person too


----------



## Supersonic Idiotic (Aug 14, 2019)

It seems like this poll was made to question the community if this retard should be continued posting. It's clear Null and the staff are fucking tired of him being exceptional, and *IF* he learned from prior experiences then maybe he'd be less of a nuisance to them.

Otherwise, I don't think too many people have had enough interaction with dude to have a good say themselves.

Just handle it yourself @Null


----------



## Samoyed (Aug 14, 2019)

If you get banned you did this to yourself


----------



## ScamL Likely (Aug 14, 2019)

I never understood whining about moderations directly on any site that moderated you. All it accomplishes is making the whiner look like an autistic faggot.


----------



## LofaSofa (Aug 14, 2019)

I'm still gay.


----------



## Null (Aug 14, 2019)

Supersonic Idiotic said:


> Just handle it yourself @Null


It's called "having a fun" you humorless fucking ape.


----------



## Vince McMahon (Aug 14, 2019)

Plot twist - anyone who votes in this poll gets banned instead of CDMP, including those who press "Abstain".


----------



## Chiri (Aug 14, 2019)

I vote to hell ban.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Aug 14, 2019)

What is TTS.


----------



## CivilianOfTheFandomWars (Aug 14, 2019)

Is this more akin to a lynch mob or a jury of your peers?
How does Kiwi Farms handle justice?
Find out tomorrow, on _Kiwi Law._


----------



## metroid_fetish (Aug 14, 2019)

To be fair, you have to have a very high IQ to understand @Corbin Dallas Multipass


----------



## Kirito (Aug 14, 2019)

People who make posts worth reading have been banned for far less.


----------



## Sissy (Aug 14, 2019)

Ban he


----------



## The Man With No Name (Aug 14, 2019)

If you get threadbanned, just live with it. Too many people take posting on forums deadly fucking seriously. Don't you have a job, maybe a hobby? A family member you could spend time with?


----------



## Bunny Tracks (Aug 14, 2019)

Ban if only because most of his posts are autistic, and he frequently shits up threads by not shutting the fuck up, and letting things go.


----------



## ZB 584 (Aug 14, 2019)

What a plot twist 

He posts like a 'tard. An unfunny 'tard. Swing the hammer.


----------



## Vince McMahon (Aug 14, 2019)

CivilianOfTheFandomWars said:


> Is this more akin to a lynch mob or a jury of your peers?
> How does Kiwi Farms handle justice?
> Find out tomorrow, on _Kiwi Law._



It's an aboriginal tribunal. CDMP will be deported to New Zealand just to continue the Campaign of Hate by the evil mastermind Joshua "The Monster Feeder" Moon against the New Zealand government.


----------



## Sanshain (Aug 14, 2019)

This idiot was the first person I added to my block list, simply because I couldn't stand how terrible his arguments were in every single slightly debate-worthy thread he ever contributed to. Get rid of him.


----------



## Looney Troons (Aug 14, 2019)

Ban this faggot tbh

Edit: save for a very select few, most people who spend their time at A&H can probably get the ban


----------



## Supersonic Idiotic (Aug 14, 2019)

Null said:


> It's called "having a fun" you humorless fucking ape.



Dude's a literal who, but as long as you're having fun; that's what counts.


----------



## Maskull (Aug 14, 2019)

Mr. Duck said:


> What is TTS.


Talk-to-spergs, duh.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Aug 14, 2019)

Eh, I don't think we should ban the guy outright. 

Maybe he could be thread-banned from certain threads, but I think it's better to counter any stupidity or autism with an open debate and discussion.


----------



## ZB 584 (Aug 14, 2019)

Mr. Duck said:


> What is TTS.


It's the talk to staff subforum.

Edit: Ninja'd.


----------



## PN 801 (Aug 14, 2019)

WHAT IS @Null'S POSITION ON THIS BAN


----------



## LofaSofa (Aug 14, 2019)

*KEEP* tbh.

I'm 100% for having a user who makes @Alan Pardew and the other mods hate their lives even more than they already do by having to deal with them.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Aug 14, 2019)

The fuck is a TTS thread?


----------



## Kamov Ka-52 (Aug 14, 2019)

RIP @Corbin Dallas Multipass I enjoyed laughing at your spregouts.


----------



## Arctic Fox (Aug 14, 2019)

CivilianOfTheFandomWars said:


> Is this more akin to a lynch mob or a jury of your peers?
> How does Kiwi Farms handle justice?
> Find out tomorrow, on _Kiwi Law._


I just imagine Thunderdome tbh


----------



## PN 801 (Aug 14, 2019)

Only a saving mercy of @Null can save you now @Corbin Dallas Multipass


----------



## CWCissey (Aug 14, 2019)

Kill Corbyn.

This one too.


----------



## HG 400 (Aug 14, 2019)

CivilianOfTheFandomWars said:


> Is this more akin to a lynch mob or a jury of your peers?
> How does Kiwi Farms handle justice?



This is a kindness. True Kiwi justice is the _halal_ and it is breathtaking in its savage purity.


----------



## Vince McMahon (Aug 14, 2019)

CWCissey said:


> Kill Corbyn.
> 
> This one too.



CDMP on the guillotine?


----------



## byuu (Aug 14, 2019)

It's simply unnatural for mods not to be constantly annoyed by the users.
He's doing god's work.

I'll cherish your noble sacrifice, Corbin.


----------



## CWCissey (Aug 14, 2019)

NotSendingTheirBest said:


> CDMP on the guillotine?


Blown from a gun!


----------



## Vince McMahon (Aug 14, 2019)

Spergs add spice to life. Who else to remind the staff of Kiwi, that they are, in fact, doing it for free?


----------



## Diana Moon Glampers (Aug 14, 2019)

IDK, maybe an A&H ban while he goes through all the stages of grief and comes back a more accepting Kiwi would be best.

I'm thinking for the duration of the ban, we hold his eyes open like in Clockwork Orange and just show him what a day in the life of a KF mod looks like, so he knows to not be a fucking jackass next time.


----------



## FierceBrosnan (Aug 14, 2019)

I like Corbin. He's not always right and sometimes gets spergy ( Lord knows I do so I can't judge) but pls... pls no ban. 



Arctic Fox said:


> I just imagine Thunderdome tbh


CDMP fighting any Mod with a chainsaw would be worth a watch.


----------



## Providence (Aug 14, 2019)

Most of us are deeply weird. Perhaps one day, any of you could be unhinged by something unforeseen and show your ass (certainly just you plebs, never me, no never). CDMP is obviously mortified and going to turn his tugboat around. It's gonna be smooth sailing from here on out, to be sure.


----------



## Vince McMahon (Aug 14, 2019)

CWCissey said:


> Blown from a gun!


MAKE THE DREAM REAL!


----------



## Keystone (Aug 14, 2019)

The real reason this is happening is because he changed Bruce's face to Kamala's.


----------



## los pepes (Aug 14, 2019)

I've had him on ignore since like a week after he started posting in every single thread on the site. But I still vote no on the ban on principle. If someone is annoying as fuck block them and move on.


----------



## Hard Toothbrush (Aug 14, 2019)

*KEEP.* It is imperative to have users that make jannies' lives miserable.

That, and every village needs its idiot.

If he's that tiresome to you block him and get on with laughing at trannies and shit.


----------



## Diabolical diabetic (Aug 14, 2019)

Can you ban him from making new TTS threads so he stops being annoying?


----------



## Vince McMahon (Aug 14, 2019)

Abortions4All said:


> so he knows to not be a fucking jackass next time.



*S A Y ⠀I T ⠀W I T H ⠀ME*

F O R ⠀F _R E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E_


----------



## Gingervitis (Aug 14, 2019)

It was nice knowing you.


----------



## Regu (Aug 14, 2019)

keep, mods are fags and deserve punishment as such.


----------



## CivilianOfTheFandomWars (Aug 14, 2019)

What if he repents for his sins and vows to be a better man?


----------



## CWCissey (Aug 14, 2019)

los pepes said:


> I've had him on ignore since like a week after he started posting in every single thread on the site. But I still vote no on the ban on principle. If someone is annoying as fuck block them and move on.



When they're painting a target on their arse and bending over like this, Lord knows I'm going to take the opportunity.


----------



## LOWERCASE LETTERS (Aug 14, 2019)

He sucks


----------



## Sheryl Nome (Aug 14, 2019)

ban him just because it would be funny


----------



## MistressCaridad (Aug 14, 2019)

After witnessing several of CDMP’s spergouts, all I have to say is he’s the type of person that “lol calm down” was coined for, and yet also the type of person that “lol calm down” is utterly useless for.

On the one hand it can be pretty entertaining but on the other hand... damn it makes some threads hard to follow when he spazzes out like that. 
Maybe if he keeps going at this rate he’ll be threadbanned from everything and the point will be moot.


----------



## Amaranth (Aug 14, 2019)

Abstain, dunno who the fuck this guy is and why should I care about him?


----------



## PN 801 (Aug 14, 2019)

SPERGING MUST CONTINUE.

HEIL SPERGING

SPERG THE JANITORS.


----------



## Looney Troons (Aug 14, 2019)

los pepes said:


> I've had him on ignore since like a week after he started posting in every single thread on the site. But I still vote no on the ban on principle. If someone is annoying as fuck block them and move on.


That’s a bandaid and not a solution. I’d wager a large number of users on this site don’t even know it’s possible to hide posts from spergs.  He skulks around A&H and does nothing but annoy people. If he’s banned, truly nothing of value is lost.


----------



## Diabolical diabetic (Aug 14, 2019)

Hard Toothbrush said:


> That, and every village needs its idiot.


Not a good argument considering half of the users already fit that role


----------



## Da Capo (Aug 14, 2019)

And nothing of value was lost.


----------



## Nick Gars (Aug 14, 2019)

Voted "Keep". I like you Corbin, even if the Errverlord hates you.


----------



## PN 801 (Aug 14, 2019)

Diabolical diabetic said:


> Not a good argument considering half of the users already fit that role


all kiwis are idiots.  lets not kid ourselves.


----------



## Gingervitis (Aug 14, 2019)

Amaranth said:


> Abstain, dunno who the fuck this guy is and why should I care about him?


Wait, if the abstain votes aren’t gonna be counted, why is the option there in the first place?


----------



## Tetra (Aug 14, 2019)

This is actually a assassination attempt by @AnOminous because he fears @Corbin Dallas Multipass will surpass his post count in no time.

Don't let collusion trick you, vote freedom, vote innocent!


I voted abstain because I never found his posts valuable or annoying


----------



## Vince McMahon (Aug 14, 2019)

OmniousAttributer said:


> all kiwis are idiots.  lets not kid ourselves.


Some, however, think they're morally superior, which, frankly, disturbs me more than spergs they're laughing at.


----------



## tehpope (Aug 14, 2019)

I voted keep, but the people have spoken. Bye.


----------



## RJ MacReady (Aug 14, 2019)

I don't know this person enough to have an opinion on them but this is the kind of situation that anyone can avoid (in any community) by just immediately shutting up and moving on instead of trying and failing to be funny in hopes of getting better treatment because you think you're one of the cool kids.


----------



## 2nd_time_user (Aug 14, 2019)

> So @Okkervils  threadbanned @TerribleIdeas™ over what appears to be a difference of opinion about feminism?  What's up with a mod warning about negrating?



I'm gonna vote ban.Who the fuck white-knights to all staff over a temp-ban that happened to someone else? Also CDM is factually incorrect. @Okkervils said straight out they didn't care about negrating.


----------



## Xyllon (Aug 14, 2019)

I have no clue what the fuck any of this is.


----------



## Lurker (Aug 14, 2019)

keep him.

he reminds me of ADK in that he's an autistic tard and we need another one of those around to laugh at so we can avoid laughing at ourselves


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Aug 14, 2019)

Xyllon said:


> I have no clue what the fuck any of this is.


That's because you're a stupid fucking liberal.


----------



## rabo (Aug 14, 2019)

What ever happened to taking your ban like a man?


----------



## Professional iPad Hoarder (Aug 14, 2019)

The fuck is this faggotery?


----------



## Fatguypewdiepie (Aug 14, 2019)

If you gotta ask if "xxxxxxx should be banned or not" 

The answer is always yes.


----------



## Swiss46 (Aug 14, 2019)

Gingervitis said:


> Wait, if the abstain votes aren’t gonna be counted, why is the option there in the first place?


So they can feel important while doing nothing


----------



## Vince McMahon (Aug 14, 2019)

Dedicated to @Corbin Dallas Multipass to the tune of "Little Man, What Now"

An afternoon nostalgia
"Sperg on Kiwi" show
You spoke in retard speak
(But jannies couldn't care less)
Although the Kiwis were
Very indifferent to you
But I remembered you
From Wednesday night, 2019
TTS - you sperged your every message
Too old to become normal
Too young to be a lolcow
Four hours passed
And Null axed you

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BRdpFXeqyfk

Please rate "Autistic" to show that I've succeeded.


----------



## Bunny Tracks (Aug 14, 2019)

The Man With No Name said:


> If you get threadbanned, just live with it. Too many people take posting on forums deadly fucking seriously. Don't you have a job, maybe a hobby? A family member you could spend time with?


He's mentioned having a wife, but nothing more specific than that to my knowledge.


----------



## Red Sun (Aug 14, 2019)

If it weren't for the metal gear rising meme, I would have thought that maybe this is a bit mean-spirited, and that surely Corbin couldn't have been obnoxious enough to deserve a ban.

But now I realize that in the end, it had to be this way.


----------



## EasyPeasy (Aug 14, 2019)

addio bambino


----------



## A Hot Potato (Aug 14, 2019)

Just popping on here real quick to say ban, cause this nigga be dumb.


----------



## MZ 052 (Aug 14, 2019)

keep
cows are like opium poppies if you just snap one off the stem and take it home you won't get the same yield of sweet, sweet temporary distraction as if you slit one and leave a cotton pad taped to the pod
I implore anyone who hasn't already voted to consider what could _potentially _be, might be nothing - but might be really funny


----------



## MW 590 (Aug 14, 2019)

Voted keep because banning someone just because your annoyed my their posts is cowardly. You should only ban users who break the rules.


----------



## Ma_Hooty (Aug 14, 2019)

Lol , it takes an awful lot to piss off Null, *owner of the extremist site known for the deaths of 200 billion transpeople, Kiwi Farms.*

Honestly, I don't care what happens either way, but you do whatever you gotta do. It's been an insane year (imo) for the farms and I'd rather have Null et al. put focus into dealing with DDOS attacks and outside groups wishing to censor what we post without some pestering t ard constantly pinging them about why they can't post on a thread.

Get a hobby, man.


----------



## Flake452 (Aug 14, 2019)

I voted keep because if someone looks like a gay retard then I look slightly less retarded and gay.


----------



## Scarlett Johansson (Aug 14, 2019)

I'm sorry who are you?


----------



## Clones of Alex Jones (Aug 14, 2019)

Will CDM be halal'd too?


----------



## Regu (Aug 14, 2019)

Bunny Tracks said:


> He's mentioned having a wife, but nothing more specific than that to my knowledge.


it's times like these that I wish we had a "Doubt" reaction, maybe I should request one.


----------



## AbraCadaver (Aug 14, 2019)

Who the hell is this and why should I care

E: read the OP still not sure who this is or why I care

We have better things to do on the farms than babysit some autist’s needy ego. So i guess get rid of him


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Aug 14, 2019)

OmniousAttributer said:


> Only a saving mercy of @Null can save you now @Corbin Dallas Multipass


Which is unlikely, since he already voted in favor of ban.


----------



## ConfederateIrishman (Aug 14, 2019)

Voted keep because I find Corbins spergouts hilarious, looks like I'm bout to get mogged by democracy though


----------



## nippleonbonerfart (Aug 14, 2019)

I heard that if u negrate @Okkervils it lowers her self esteem enough that she will put out.


----------



## Samoyed (Aug 14, 2019)

Hot take: Move this thread to A&H to give CDMP his final thread there.


----------



## Haramburger (Aug 14, 2019)

I voted "keep," just because I still need to convince Corbin that ghosts are real. After that, who cares.

Also, congrats on harassing staff in TTS, a useless feature on this site, to the point that you actually got their attention. @Desire Lines , I_ still_ would not have sex with you. Cope.


----------



## Caesare (Aug 14, 2019)

Supersonic Idiotic said:


> Dude's a literal who, but as long as you're having fun; that's what counts.



...been here for 5 minutes and calling people "literal who's".


----------



## Stoneheart (Aug 14, 2019)

Ohh look how the Russian bots are all voting to ban...
people who break the rules every damn time are fine but some sperg who does nothing bad should be banned?

People are doing gay ops and getting payed for it on the farms, maybe stop that...


----------



## mindlessobserver (Aug 14, 2019)

Anyone who makes spergy posts complaining about moderation is asking for it


----------



## QT 219 (Aug 14, 2019)

Purge everyone from March 2019 to the present. They all flocked over because Null nutted on New Zealand and Oceania got mad at the taste.


----------



## Okkervils (Aug 14, 2019)

nippleonbonerfart said:


> I heard that if u negrate @Okkervils it lowers her self esteem enough that she will put out.


 Who the fuck told you that?


----------



## AprilRains (Aug 14, 2019)

Sheryl Nome said:


> ban him just because it would be funny


I voted Keep, but this is the most legit reason to vote Ban. In fact, I think Keep would be funnier at this point. LOL at everyone who gives wannabe serious reasons for a ban.


----------



## Marco Fucko (Aug 14, 2019)

lmao why is this even being discussed
if he wants to keep posting here he can just make a new account and not act like a troglodyte


----------



## sweet-cereal-killer (Aug 14, 2019)

I don't know who the OP is but he sounds like an irritating git. I vote ban.


----------



## Regu (Aug 14, 2019)

Stoneheart said:


> Ohh look how the Russian bots are all voting to ban...
> people who break the rules every damn time are fine but some sperg who does nothing bad should be banned?
> 
> People are doing gay ops and getting payed for it on the farms, maybe stop that...


I don't know about the other rusfags, but I voted keep to punish the mods for the crimes of high faggotry


----------



## The Pink Panther (Aug 14, 2019)

Lol. Corbin's fucked. The poll wants to ban the nigger.


----------



## Fibonacci (Aug 14, 2019)

This is 20 minutes of my life I won't be getting back.


----------



## MW 590 (Aug 14, 2019)

This is not justice. No fair justice system has people get prosecuted without charges because of a public poll.


----------



## Vampirella (Aug 14, 2019)

mindlessobserver said:


> Anyone who makes spergy posts complaining about moderation is asking for it


Every other post of his is complaining about how the mods here are as bad as the mods on Something Awful. It was funny at first but he needs to get over it.


----------



## LocalFireDept (Aug 14, 2019)

I feel like if you're doing dumb enough shit to get a thread about banning you with a front page notice, you done fucked up big time.


----------



## Gordon Cole (Aug 14, 2019)

>Sperg out at Null.
>Null treats you like a sperg.

*surprisedpikachu.JPG*


----------



## Bambi Sammich (Aug 14, 2019)

The Fak is TTS?


----------



## Recoil (Aug 14, 2019)

We all know the term "Catfish", but it's got an interesting layer of meanings and lore behind it that haven't quite survived in the popular lexicon the way the word itself has.
Back in the day, live cod were shipped across the oceans in barrels of seawater. Problem was, the fish would stagnate in this long journey, their meat would suffer. The product was most often described as "mushy". Their little fish muscles had likely atrophied over the course of the journey as they stagnated in the still water of those barrels.
The solution was to stick a catfish into each barrel. The catfish would fuck with the cod, chase them around the barrel and generally keep them on their toes. the cod would be in peak physical shape when they got to port.

@Corbin Dallas Multipass is that catfish.

That said, I vote 'abstain' but I like that this was brought to a vote.


----------



## Scratch This Nut (Aug 14, 2019)

Why do you keep making the same TTS threads over and over when you keep getting the same response?


----------



## FierceBrosnan (Aug 14, 2019)

Haramburger said:


> I voted "keep," just because I still need to convince Corbin that ghosts are real. After that, who cares.
> 
> Also, congrats on harassing staff in TTS, a useless feature on this site, to the point that you actually got their attention. @Desire Lines , I_ still_ would not have sex with you. Cope.


If we keep Corbin, I will have sex with @Desire Lines because I don't have a hat to eat.


----------



## Stoneheart (Aug 14, 2019)

Jacob Harrison said:


> No fair justice system has people get prosecuted without charges because of a public poll.


Well Socrates had his trial by public voting for inventing new gods...


----------



## AprilRains (Aug 14, 2019)

Jacob Harrison said:


> This is not justice. No fair justice system has people get prosecuted without charges because of a public poll.


Lulz > justice


----------



## Haramburger (Aug 14, 2019)

Stoneheart said:


> people who break the rules every damn time are fine


Yes, just like real life


Stoneheart said:


> but some sperg who does nothing bad arbitrarily annoys Josh should be banned?


Not surprising. Listen to the Mad on the Internet streams if you need to build a minor psych profile on the Ooperator of this site if you need to. Ironically you can mock staff on call-ins but in writing it's a nuisance to clear out of notifications.



Okkervils said:


> Who the fuck told you that?


@Dynastia , probably. Bint.


----------



## Caesare (Aug 14, 2019)

What will the fags in "spergiest posts" thread cry about once Corbin Dallas is gone? He's like 2/3's of the posts in there.


----------



## Done (Aug 14, 2019)

I voted Ban simply because I don't think he will ever top this retardation. 

It also makes him go out in a blazing fire of autism.


----------



## 0 2 (Aug 14, 2019)

This is less funny and more just annoying. But he at least seems regretful. And stupid. I say ban him from the parts of the forum he frequents until he learns how to be a good boy.


----------



## Chan the Wizard (Aug 14, 2019)

This is discrimination against the autistic, so I voted to keep him because this is an ADA compliant forum.


----------



## Easterling (Aug 14, 2019)

Mistake number one is getting too invested in this site in the first place. Don't get me wrong I love this place but being invested to point of bothering the mods is never a good sign.


----------



## Foghot (Aug 14, 2019)




----------



## The Last Stand (Aug 14, 2019)

@Corbin Dallas Multipass I can't believe you made a TTS about a temp ban on the_Donald megathread, of all things. 

And the fact that even @Ashy the Angel hasn't stooped that far to have a Ban or Keep yet is even more humorous. 

Hmm...


----------



## El Porko Fako (Aug 14, 2019)

When I log onto Kiwi Farms, I want to have fun. @Corbin Dallas Multipass is the polar opposite of fun. He's that guy at the party who would interrupt an engaging conversation to talk about his dead relatives or his incel manifesto.

Couldn't think of a more deserving unfunny sperg worthy of a ban. Funnier, better people have been banned for less.


----------



## Reverend (Aug 14, 2019)

Is this how you get AIDS? I think this is how you get AIDS.


----------



## Vampirella (Aug 14, 2019)

Scratch This Nut said:


> Why do you keep making the same TTF threads over and over when you keep getting the same response?


You know what they say about insanity.


----------



## AprilRains (Aug 14, 2019)

the more the cops are chasing him, the less they're chasing me

keep corbin, keep the mods busy


----------



## UW 411 (Aug 14, 2019)

Keep, point, laugh.


----------



## Apteryx Owenii (Aug 14, 2019)

keep him because I'm an asshole and I like to see staff suffer

AMAB


----------



## Spunt (Aug 14, 2019)

Corbin you're a fucking sped but I like you.

Some of those TTS threads are fucking lame though. Cut that out.


----------



## PsychoNerd054 (Aug 14, 2019)

I say ban, just for his own good.


----------



## beautiful person (Aug 14, 2019)

It's a bad idea to draw attention to yourself on this site. A ban would be a mercy.


----------



## The Pink Panther (Aug 14, 2019)

Jacob Harrison said:


> Voted keep because banning someone just because your annoyed my their posts is cowardly. You should only ban users who break the rules.



One of the hidden subtext rules is that you don't PISS OFF NULL. He is quite authoritarian if you try to fuck with him.


----------



## EsteemedAutismologist (Aug 14, 2019)

Jacob Harrison said:


> This is not justice. No fair justice system has people get prosecuted without charges because of a public poll.



Welcome to the Farms.


----------



## UQ 770 (Aug 14, 2019)

This place continues to bewilder me.



Spoiler


----------



## An Ghost (Aug 14, 2019)

>A&H is containment
I always suspected as much but it’s great hearing confirmation

CDMP was formerly the title of the “worst posts on the forum” thread, but now it’s gonna be the title of the “users that were banned and why” thread


----------



## Niggernerd (Aug 14, 2019)

Keep him because we're all here just to suffer anyways.


----------



## ConfederateIrishman (Aug 14, 2019)

>Don't worry guise! We have over 45 minutes to go! 
>Here's how KEEP! can still win this!


----------



## Birthday Dickpunch (Aug 14, 2019)

I'm definitely enjoying any and all posts whining about justice and fairness. Come on. This is a private message board. It's not that serious and it's not like our votes mean anything anyway. If Null wants to ban him or keep him or fuck with his priviledges, it'll happen regardless of the poll.

lol calm down

Justice... jesus....


----------



## dismissfrogs (Aug 14, 2019)

Whoever replies to this post with what I should vote, I'll vote for.


----------



## Schinna (Aug 14, 2019)

Jacob Harrison said:


> This is not justice.


This is not a courtroom.


----------



## adorable bitch (Aug 14, 2019)

Off with his head.


----------



## Easterling (Aug 14, 2019)

Birthday Dickpunch said:


> I'm definitely enjoying any and all posts whining about justice and fairness. Come on. This is a private message board. It's not that serious and it's not like our votes mean anything anyway. If Null wants to ban him or keep him or fuck with his priviledges, it'll happen regardless of the poll.
> 
> lol calm down
> 
> Justice... jesus....


The fact its up for vote at all is better than most message boards.


----------



## ConfederateIrishman (Aug 14, 2019)

Birthday Dickpunch said:


> I'm definitely enjoying any and all posts whining about justice and fairness. Come on. This is a private message board. It's not that serious and it's not like our votes mean anything anyway. If Null wants to ban him or keep him or fuck with his priviledges, it'll happen regardless of the poll.
> 
> lol calm down
> 
> Justice... jesus....


I'm just in it for the shitposting desu


----------



## 2nd_time_user (Aug 14, 2019)

CDM isn't looking at Spergatory, it's more like Proving Grounds at this point. As long as CDM's profile stays open, he'll be mocked as the only user to have gotten a poll for everyone on site to vote to ban him.


----------



## Looney Troons (Aug 14, 2019)

The Great Kiwi Civil War will ignite over some useless poster being banned


----------



## MasterDisaster (Aug 14, 2019)

How about you give him his own thread, the only one he's allowed to post in, and everytime he pesters a mod it's a month ban.


----------



## DuckSucker (Aug 14, 2019)

The Pink Panther said:


> One of the hidden subtext rules is that you don't PISS OFF NULL. He is quite authoritarian if you try to fuck with him.


The other general rule would be that staff arent your real-deal, tonka-truck-driving, big-boy-buddies. When they tell you to fuck yourself it's not some friendly banter where youre like "Haha, you too bud!" It's more like a "drop it" thing.

Bryan Dunn did that shit and while I kinda liked him, he kept annoying people. I dont mind this guy either but I tend to glance through threads. If you get threadbanned for something, making a scene about it is like that one short guy in the bagel shop throwing a fit, you just draw more attention to your autism. Bite the warning and move on, most of the time it's nowhere near personal.




Looney Troons said:


> The Great Kiwi Civil War will ignite over some useless poster being banned


Oh boy I hope so. Let me go find my shit kickers!


----------



## Sīn the Moon Daddy (Aug 14, 2019)

Corbin you should know that the squeaky wheel gets the grease. Knock off the tts threads please.


----------



## Scarlett Johansson (Aug 14, 2019)

This program is about Unsolved Mysteries. Whenever possible, the actual family members and police officials have participated in recreating the events. What you are about to see is not a news broadcast.


----------



## Done (Aug 14, 2019)

2nd_time_user said:


> CDM isn't looking at Spergatory, it's more like Proving Grounds at this point. As long as CDM's profile stays open, he'll be mocked as the only user to have gotten a poll for everyone on site to vote to ban him.


Bryan Dunn had one too.


----------



## UQ 770 (Aug 14, 2019)

dismissfrogs said:


> Whoever replies to this post with what I should vote, I'll vote for.



Lurk more.


----------



## Arctic Fox (Aug 14, 2019)

We should rename the thread to the KFURT
Kiwi
Farms
User
Rights
Tribunal
In honor of our quickly rising star Yanviv. All bannings must be done in an over the top fashion with users hurling autism at the mods and user on trial alike.


----------



## AA 102 (Aug 14, 2019)

idk I'll just throw a dice and see what happens


----------



## NARPASSWORD (Aug 14, 2019)

A ban would mean one less A&H poster stinking up the place, which is fine by me.


----------



## DubbleBubble (Aug 14, 2019)

I must salute a man who's tism is too strong even for the farms.  But I shall not judge, for it is the place of Null peace be upon him to have mercy or cast him out, never to return 5 minutes later with a new username.


----------



## Lizard Pope (Aug 14, 2019)

Eh, keep him around. Gotta have someone shitting the place up, might as well be Corbin.


----------



## RG 448 (Aug 14, 2019)

Keep.  Nice enough guy.


----------



## Dr. Sexbot (Aug 14, 2019)

I've nearly blocked this user more than once due to sheer annoyance at the yankee bastard running his mouth. But you know what? I vote "keep" as I know the mods here are capable of far more creative and lulzy punishments (this poll being among them). Perhaps a random dynamic word filter applied to user's posts for lulz, and a ban from TTS.


----------



## Don Herbert (Aug 14, 2019)

What will you faggots who pretend to hate A&H, but post there constantly, do if you ban the posters who take it seriously?


----------



## MW 590 (Aug 14, 2019)

The Pink Panther said:


> One of the hidden subtext rules is that you don't PISS OFF NULL. He is quite authoritarian if you try to fuck with him.


I looked at the beginning of this thread the final straw that got Null to have a poll on banning him because CDMP accidentally tagged him in his posts. How is it fair to have a poll on banning someone over an accident?


----------



## W00K #17 (Aug 14, 2019)

Almost 9k posts in like a year, if you ban him he might an hero.


----------



## UQ 770 (Aug 14, 2019)

Don Herbert said:


> What will you faggots who pretend to hate A&H, but post there constantly, do if you ban the posters who take it seriously?



Probably something to the effect of "Thank god those tards are gone, now I can talk about what I _really_ think!"


----------



## Vampirella (Aug 14, 2019)

Jacob Harrison said:


> I looked at the beginning of this thread the final straw that got Null to have a poll on banning him because CDMP accidentally tagged him in his posts. How is it fair to have a poll on banning someone over an accident?


He's been here long enough to know better.


----------



## UQ 770 (Aug 14, 2019)

Nekromantik2 said:


> He's been here long enough to know better.



I think I once said something about him being old and not understanding the internet.


----------



## Clockwork_PurBle (Aug 14, 2019)

What manner of autism be this?


----------



## RG 448 (Aug 14, 2019)

Locomotive Derangement said:


> Probably something to the effect of "Thank god those tards are gone, now I can talk about what I _really_ think!"


Disagreement creates friction.  Friction creates fire.  The loss of Corbin makes us all a little colder.


----------



## Remove Goat (Aug 14, 2019)

Clockwork_PurBle said:


> What manner of autism be this?


The highest caliber, dear sir.


----------



## Crippled_Retard (Aug 14, 2019)

Keep because he annoys the mods and the users.


----------



## Vince McMahon (Aug 14, 2019)

So many SUPER SRS posters here, wanting to ban one sperg of no importance. Take those dildos out of your asses, you grumpy self-righteous busybodies.


----------



## dismissfrogs (Aug 14, 2019)

Locomotive Derangement said:


> Lurk more.



_abstain_


----------



## Super Color Up (Aug 14, 2019)

Heavily restricting access to certain threads and a ban from TTS would be a far more fitting punishment than just a simple site wide ban. 
Oh and add word filters. 
Corbin is the lesser of two evils in the case of being a sped. He might be one, but at least he's our sped, I guess.


----------



## SlavicCyanide (Aug 14, 2019)

Didn't even know we have Text-to-Speech threads. 
I always keep my volume down anyways on sites like these lul.
Still must be pretty annoying. 

Do we get free tickets to the public hanging?


----------



## The Cunting Death (Aug 14, 2019)

I have no idea who this is


----------



## Schinna (Aug 14, 2019)

I'm torn between banning him because of the autism or keeping him because of the autism.


----------



## PurpleMan69 (Aug 14, 2019)

On the one hand TTS threads are stupid.
On the other hand I quite enjoy The Fifth Element.
Hmmm


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Aug 14, 2019)

I like Corbin, even if his avatars often frighten me. 



Don Herbert said:


> What will you faggots who pretend to hate A&H, but post there constantly, do if you ban the posters who take it seriously?


Move on to mocking Deep Thoughts instead


----------



## Basil II (Aug 14, 2019)

I'm gonna miss you @Corbin Dallas Multipass


----------



## DN 420 (Aug 14, 2019)

I vote ban solely for how unfunny you have continually been, Corbin. You have not made me laugh once.


----------



## Imposteroak (Aug 14, 2019)

I assumed all a&h posters were like this but if he does get banned I wanna feel like I contributed.


----------



## AprilRains (Aug 14, 2019)

Jacob Harrison said:


> I looked at the beginning of this thread the final straw that got Null to have a poll on banning him because CDMP accidentally tagged him in his posts. How is it fair to have a poll on banning someone over an accident?


lol you are secretly lobbying for ban
and it's not even that secret


----------



## SlavicCyanide (Aug 14, 2019)

What the hell is A&H?
Just a quick summary?


----------



## AnOminous (Aug 14, 2019)

As usual with these things I vote Keep.  Hoes Mods be mad.


----------



## NerdShamer (Aug 14, 2019)

I doubt if we'll lose anything if we ban him.



SlavicCyanide said:


> What the hell is A&H?
> Just a quick summary?


Our Florida Man subforum.


----------



## MW 590 (Aug 14, 2019)

AprilRains said:


> lol you are secretly lobbying for ban
> and it's not even that secret


Well I am already sort of banned. I am not able to start new threads or edit my comments.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Aug 14, 2019)

23 minutes to go...and it ain't looking good for CDMP.


----------



## HarblMcDavid (Aug 14, 2019)

Voting keep but jesus bikefucking christ cool it with the tagging staff in on literally everything.


----------



## ZB 584 (Aug 14, 2019)

Nearly 9k posts and many posters ITT has never heard of the guy. Oh the humanity.


----------



## SlavicCyanide (Aug 14, 2019)

NerdShamer said:


> Our Florida Man subforum.


Anything that involves the words "Florida Man" in it is a big yikes.


----------



## Haramburger (Aug 14, 2019)

SlavicCyanide said:


> What the hell is A&H?
> Just a quick summary?


Current events, /pol/-lite for when your favorite cow threads are slow moving but you don't wanna dox yourself in some General Discussion.


----------



## AnOminous (Aug 14, 2019)

CivilianOfTheFandomWars said:


> I am just exceptional, but what does TTS actually stand for?
> I can only think Text To Speech, but that can't be it.



TTS is Talk to Staff which is really more like Talk to a Wall.  It's something staff tell you to post to even though they don't read it unless it's to get mad at what people post to it.  I posted a minor update to the locked Nick Bate thread from the PA Supreme Court to it a month ago and, as usual, nobody did shit about it.


----------



## Gromitandwallace (Aug 14, 2019)

Meh, keeping him is not bad by itself. As long as he doesn't do anything illegal, no need to ban him. Besides, I find him funny to be around with. If it's needed to ban him for his "autism" or sperging(don't know much of it), a temp ban of a week or so is good. If he acts again, just temp ban. It's a cooler solution. If you keep seeing that you'll get banned, it either forces you to be more spergier or to cool down and be smarter in what you say. Or maybe you just get a break from the farms, that would improve your mind a bit.


----------



## KanaPostsonKiwi (Aug 14, 2019)

I haven't told anyone i'm a vegan today. I'm a vegan guys.


----------



## RG 448 (Aug 14, 2019)

Imposteroak said:


> I assumed all a&h posters were like


Some of us are much worse


----------



## The Pink Panther (Aug 14, 2019)

Jacob Harrison said:


> I looked at the beginning of this thread the final straw that got Null to have a poll on banning him because CDMP accidentally tagged him in his posts. How is it fair to have a poll on banning someone over an accident?



Lol. Not an accident. He did that on purpose.

And plus Corbin always shat up threads by constantly arguing with the existence of the thread, like the r/TheDonald thread where he automatically characterized everyone on that thread as lul Trump haters or whatever, even though said generalization is false.

I recommend you lurk a little more, you seem to be on the sensitive side of things.


----------



## AprilRains (Aug 14, 2019)

Sword Fighter Super said:


> 23 minutes to go...and it ain't looking good for CDMP.


Surely you were invoking this:


----------



## sperginity (Aug 14, 2019)

I really tried to get him to lolcalmdown awhile back, and it obviously didn't help. After a certain point kiwis are obligated to fuck off out of threads/forums if they are getting too upset about the content. The mods would be spared a lot of work by letting him go. 

Corbin- ban yourself from the internet for awhile. Engage in IRL shit. This is a chance to make changes and improve your life.


----------



## Doctor of Autism (Aug 14, 2019)

Voting Ban because Corbin isn't funny


----------



## PonelessBizza (Aug 14, 2019)

FatFuckFrank said:


> I have no idea who this is


Me neither but they seem like an idiot


----------



## Adamska (Aug 14, 2019)

Voting keep for the comedy value of him going to demolish his second chance and being banned anyway. Plus I don't think he's a shit user like some of the people I've seen get banned. Though seriously, just take your lumps; It's what I do even on those occasions I think the ruling was wrong.


----------



## SJ 485 (Aug 14, 2019)

good riddance you annoying sperg


----------



## The Pink Panther (Aug 14, 2019)

AnOminous said:


> As usual with these things I vote Keep.  Hoes Mods be mad.



bruh you used to be one


----------



## Exceptionally Exceptional (Aug 14, 2019)

I'm voting keep because this is funny as fuck to me and I want more.


----------



## AF 802 (Aug 14, 2019)

Keep, I need a pet retard.


----------



## UQ 770 (Aug 14, 2019)

The Pink Panther said:


> bruh you used to be one



I'm increasingly seeing why he quit.


----------



## not william stenchever (Aug 14, 2019)

Here's how Corbin can still win not get banned... ah dammit I forgot. I swear I had an idea.


----------



## TotallyAChick (Aug 14, 2019)

At this point it would be funnier to keep him, so that you can ban him later for something else. So I voted KEEP.


----------



## AnOminous (Aug 14, 2019)

Crichax said:


> Voting ban. It's not easy to annoy Null, but this guy did it.



It's not that hard.  Just AWOOOOOO in his threads.


----------



## anephric (Aug 14, 2019)

Too much try hard and it will only become worse with time. 

“BTW, all this autism is mine alone” is the rallying cry of those people we have as thread topics, (usually) not members.


----------



## AprilRains (Aug 14, 2019)

TotallyAChick said:


> At this point it would be funnier to keep him, so that you can ban him later for something else. So I voted KEEP.


I like that theory. Keep him alive for now so you can hang him later.


----------



## Takodachi (Aug 14, 2019)

ban him, just for the fuck of it.




> "i'm about to just ban you because this shit is getting everywhere and you're harassing my staff now."


fags.


----------



## AnOminous (Aug 14, 2019)

Before poll closes, since it looks like Ban is winning I think if it happens it should be temp.  Also only a minority voted for it.


----------



## Ledian (Aug 14, 2019)

I never looked but seeing Corbin's post count in the fucking thousands while having joined later than me, I think he needs to take a rest from this fucking site, not just a ban.


----------



## ConfederateIrishman (Aug 14, 2019)

>Keep! is no resorting to increasingly delusional scenarios to justify Corbin still winning 
Oh no no no bros


----------



## X Prime (Aug 14, 2019)

Alas, poor Corbin, I knew him well...

... not really.


----------



## The Last Stand (Aug 14, 2019)

And... it ain't looking good.


----------



## UQ 770 (Aug 14, 2019)

Commencing that Johnny Cash video someone posted earlier.


----------



## AnOminous (Aug 14, 2019)

Also while we're on the subject.



CivilianOfTheFandomWars said:


> I am just exceptional, but what does TTS actually stand for?
> I can only think Text To Speech, but that can't be it.





Mr. Duck said:


> What is TTS.





Sword Fighter Super said:


> The fuck is a TTS thread?





Bambi Sammich said:


> The Fak is TTS?



Look at all the people (including some T&H Fans) who don't even know what this is.

It's broken.  Get rid of it.  It has to be the most useless thing on the site, nobody uses it, and if they try, nothing happens.


----------



## Gar For Archer (Aug 14, 2019)

KiwiLedian said:


> I never looked but seeing Corbin's post count in the fucking thousands while having joined later than me, I think he needs to take a rest from this fucking site, not just a ban.


Yeah, seriously, nigga should be banned for his own good. This ain’t a ban, it’s a fucking intervention.


----------



## UW 411 (Aug 14, 2019)

Tick. Tock. Tick Tock.
Ouch!


----------



## Basil II (Aug 14, 2019)

Petition to Canonize @Corbin Dallas Multipass as a Martyr.


----------



## The Pink Panther (Aug 14, 2019)

The fire is about to be set on the stake.


----------



## TotallyAChick (Aug 14, 2019)

AprilRains said:


> I like that theory. Keep him alive for now so you can hang him later.


Exactly. Like those prisoners who never know when they're going to be executed.


----------



## SJ 485 (Aug 14, 2019)

This poll will close: In a minute.


----------



## Pony Horn (Aug 14, 2019)

If you gotta ask then you might as well ban.


----------



## HG 400 (Aug 14, 2019)

@Null @Alan Pardew @Clown Doll @Cricket @Dunsparce @emspex @Feline Darkmage @Gengar @Huntin' Slash @JSGOTI @Melchett @Meowthkip @Randall Fragg @Ride @Trombonista @Valiant @wagglyplacebo @yawning sneasel the poll's closed you can ban him now.


----------



## X Prime (Aug 14, 2019)

TotallyAChick said:


> Exactly. Like those prisoners who never know when they're going to be executed.



Another option would be to ban him for five minutes then silently lift it.


----------



## AprilRains (Aug 14, 2019)

Truthboi said:


> Voting Ban because Corbin isn't funny





balcolm said:


> I vote ban solely for how unfunny you have continually been, Corbin. You have not made me laugh once.
> 
> View attachment 890783


Looking forward to your ironic fates.


----------



## Scarlett Johansson (Aug 14, 2019)

Ohhhh shhhhiiii


----------



## Schinna (Aug 14, 2019)

This poll will close: In a moment.


----------



## Pargon (Aug 14, 2019)

Why would you join a site that's about laughing at freakshows just to politisperg and show your ass all day every day

There are other cesspits for that


----------



## IV 445 (Aug 14, 2019)

Well these results are fairly underwhelming


----------



## ConfederateIrishman (Aug 14, 2019)

Dynastia said:


> @Null @Alan Pardew @Clown Doll @Cricket @Dunsparce @emspex @Feline Darkmage @Gengar @Huntin' Slash @JSGOTI @Melchett @Meowthkip @Randall Fragg @Ride @Trombonista @Valiant @wagglyplacebo @yawning sneasel the poll's closed you can ban him now.


Press F to pay respects


----------



## Clorox Cowboy (Aug 14, 2019)

Rip Corbin. ☠


----------



## Basil II (Aug 14, 2019)




----------



## Schinna (Aug 14, 2019)

This poll will close: A moment ago.


----------



## MW 590 (Aug 14, 2019)

The Pink Panther said:


> Lol. Not an accident. He did that on purpose.
> 
> And plus Corbin always shat up threads by constantly arguing with the existence of the thread, like the r/TheDonald thread where he automatically characterized everyone on that thread as lul Trump haters or whatever, even though said generalization is false.
> 
> I recommend you lurk a little more, you seem to be on the sensitive side of things.


But he seems to have learned from his previous mistakes as he said in the OP that he specifically asked Null for permission to make this thread. And these comments indicate that it was an accident.


Corbin Dallas Multipass said:


> Oops sorry, Didn't realize I had you tagged in there.





Corbin Dallas Multipass said:


> Ah fuck, I didn't even think of that. Shit
> 
> Now Null's annoyance in _this_ thread makes more sense.





Nekromantik2 said:


> He's been here long enough to know better.


He probably does not have computer coding knowledge and didn't know that quoting posts from a different thread would notify the user like quoting a post in the same thread does? Why punish someone for lacking computer knowledge?


----------



## Haramburger (Aug 14, 2019)

The Pink Panther said:


> bruh you used to be one


Who better to mock them/be a whistle


AnOminous said:


> It's broken. Get rid of it. It has to be the most useless thing on the site, nobody uses it, and if they try, nothing happens they get mocked for an afternoon & banned for lulz.



FTFY


----------



## An Ghost (Aug 14, 2019)

Rip Corbin
He wasn’t even a good forum pet like shiversblood


----------



## The Last Stand (Aug 14, 2019)

Is he permanently banned or temporarily banned?


----------



## not william stenchever (Aug 14, 2019)

Sic Semper Spergicus


F


----------



## Basil II (Aug 14, 2019)

NOOOO


----------



## FeverGlitch (Aug 14, 2019)

That's it, folks! F
Was nice knowing you


----------



## The Pink Panther (Aug 14, 2019)

Jacob Harrison said:


> He probably does not have computer coding knowledge and didn't know that quoting posts from a different thread would notify the user like quoting a post in the same thread does? Why punish someone for lacking computer knowledge?



Lol, lol, lol.

He's been on the site for a year, he should know how to use it, and he shouldn't even be contacting mods in the first place to get unbanned for his thread-shitteruppery because of constant annoyances.


----------



## Maskull (Aug 14, 2019)

*B Y E C O R B Y*


----------



## Basil II (Aug 14, 2019)




----------



## AprilRains (Aug 14, 2019)

The Last Stand said:


> Is he permanently banned or temporarily banned?


Who, @Dynastia?


----------



## Schinna (Aug 14, 2019)

*snap*


----------



## The Cunting Death (Aug 14, 2019)

GET FUCKD FGT


----------



## UQ 770 (Aug 14, 2019)

AnOminous said:


> Look at all the people (including some T&H Fans) who don't even know what this is.
> 
> It's broken.  Get rid of it.  It has to be the most useless thing on the site, nobody uses it, and if they try, nothing happens.



I find it hilarious that there's a board where you can talk to the staff and all of them just get assmad when people post to it. It is totally pointless with the PM option though.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Aug 14, 2019)

The Last Stand said:


> Is he permanently banned or temporarily banned?


Probably depends on the apology tbh.


----------



## The Last Stand (Aug 14, 2019)

AprilRains said:


> Who, @Dynastia?


Corbin. Is he perm or temp?


----------



## The Pink Panther (Aug 14, 2019)




----------



## Womanhorse (Aug 14, 2019)

Good luck getting your multipass points back!


----------



## not william stenchever (Aug 14, 2019)

Locomotive Derangement said:


> I find it hilarious that there's a board where you can talk to the staff and all of them just get assmad when people post to it. It is totally pointless with the PM option though.


I thought you weren't supposed to PM mods about moderation related stuff. I got forum banned from A&H for a month and just politely asked in TTS if it was permanent or 30 days. I didn't get the impression I pissed anyone off.


----------



## Basil II (Aug 14, 2019)

F To our great shitposter.


----------



## X Prime (Aug 14, 2019)

How do you even tell if someone around here is banned anyway?

Yes I am aware this is a very stupid question that could be answered in the most ironic of ways.


----------



## Gingervitis (Aug 14, 2019)

You Are (Not) A Valuable Member


----------



## ConfederateIrishman (Aug 14, 2019)

The Last Stand said:


> Corbin. Is he perm or temp?


@The Last Stand, I....


----------



## The Pink Panther (Aug 14, 2019)

X Prime said:


> How do you even tell if someone around here is banned anyway?
> 
> Yes I am aware this is a very stupid question that could be answered in the most ironic of ways.



You see a cross through their name.


----------



## Rod Dangerous (Aug 14, 2019)

He died as he lived: uninterestingly.


----------



## Ledian (Aug 14, 2019)




----------



## The Cunting Death (Aug 14, 2019)

X Prime said:


> How do you even tell if someone around here is banned anyway?
> 
> Yes I am aware this is a very stupid question that could be answered in the most ironic of ways.


Crossed out username


----------



## The Last Stand (Aug 14, 2019)

X Prime said:


> How do you even tell if someone around here is banned anyway?
> 
> Yes I am aware this is a very stupid question that could be answered in the most ironic of ways.


Their name is crossed off.

EDIT: ninja'd by @FatFuckFrank


----------



## UQ 770 (Aug 14, 2019)

not william stenchever said:


> I thought you weren't supposed to PM mods about moderation related stuff. I got forum banned from A&H for a month and just politely asked in TTS if it was permanent or 30 days. I didn't get the impression I pissed anyone off.



I just figured mods would ignore people complaining about getting banned in the first place like everywhere else. I guess its nice to know that some of them care.


----------



## Basil II (Aug 14, 2019)

Corby's name isn't crossed out and it shows him as online?


----------



## Ma Wang (Aug 14, 2019)

Requisite In Pace, CDMP.


----------



## dismissfrogs (Aug 14, 2019)

it's been 8 minutes, they want his blood


----------



## Adamska (Aug 14, 2019)

Jacob Harrison said:


> He probably does not have computer coding knowledge and didn't know that quoting posts from a different thread would notify the user like quoting a post in the same thread does? Why punish someone for lacking computer knowledge?


He had over a year to learn this detail. He had no excuse.

Also RIP.


----------



## X Prime (Aug 14, 2019)

Basil II said:


> Corby's name isn't crossed out and it shows him as online?



Clearly our Dear Leader only meant he would be banned in the Mirror Universe.


----------



## SJ 485 (Aug 14, 2019)

He will make at least 2 socks today.


----------



## Gromitandwallace (Aug 14, 2019)

I was thinking, as a idea for poll tribunals, having 2 users be polled at the same time instead would be a bit cooler. Like keep one user and ban the other. It would be a fun game that enforces that the farms have a purpose of having fun. Self-esteem issues may arise if a sensitive member gets picked, but this'll help them to overcome it if they do care very much about it. 
Of course, this will only apply to users who are going to be banned or about to be banned.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Aug 14, 2019)

F.

You never really bothered me, but I'll probably not miss you either.



Visitor said:


> He will make at least 2 socks today.


Oh, hell0!


----------



## Vince McMahon (Aug 14, 2019)

X Prime said:


> Clearly our Dear Leader only meant he would be banned in the Mirror Universe.



But in the Mirror Universe Null is an SJW hunting trolls and giving in to NZ gubmint.


----------



## byuu (Aug 14, 2019)

The evil tranny commie mods have won and censored another brave conservative voice.

This is a sad day for America.


----------



## X Prime (Aug 14, 2019)

NotSendingTheirBest said:


> But in the Mirror Universe Null is an SJW hunting trolls and giving in to NZ gubmint.



Wouldn't that actually strengthen my theory?


----------



## UQ 770 (Aug 14, 2019)

Gromitandwallace said:


> I was thinking, as a idea for poll tribunals, having 2 users be polled at the same time instead would be a bit cooler. Like keep one user and ban the other. It would be a fun game that enforces that the farms have a purpose of having fun. Self-esteem issues may arise if a sensitive member gets picked, but this'll help them to overcome it if they do care very much about it.
> Of course, this will only apply to users who are going to be banned or about to be banned.



I'm pretty sure the mods are going to turn banning people into a regular spectator sport for population control considering all the complaints about newfags.


----------



## ConfederateIrishman (Aug 14, 2019)

But without @Corbin Dallas Multipass, where else will I be able hear that democrats are the real racists?


----------



## sweetie_squad_4_lyfe (Aug 14, 2019)

I feel like this is a boomer who doesn't know what he's doing and is trying his best and failing. Its kind of endearing. Then again, im not the one being tagged all the time. Im unsure. Thats what the abstain option means right? Idk


----------



## Clorox Cowboy (Aug 14, 2019)

Basil II said:


> Corby's name isn't crossed out and it shows him as online?


Now it is


----------



## FierceBrosnan (Aug 14, 2019)

Corbin is a friend and I hope this ban is only temporary. 

We may not have seen eye to eye on many things but he was my kind of sperg and I'll miss him. Semper Fi and Godspeed you magnificent bastard, I hope to post with you again soon.

F


----------



## Haramburger (Aug 14, 2019)

Dynastia said:


> @Huntin' Slash  the poll's closed you can ban him now.


The only one I've never observed doing anything


----------



## CeleryBread (Aug 14, 2019)

Rest in pepperonis

But also LOOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## Vince McMahon (Aug 14, 2019)

ConfederateIrishman said:


> But without @Corbin Dallas Multipass, where else will I be able hear that democrats are the real racists?



They're not? They're literally enabling victimhood in Negroes and Hispanics.


----------



## Spedestrian (Aug 14, 2019)

I voted keep because watching people get mad at him is entertaining, but if he actually frequented the places I post I'd probably vote ban. It'd be funny to ban him from one subforum at a time and see how long it takes him to get voted off the entire site. We could call it Kiwi Farms Survivor.


----------



## UQ 770 (Aug 14, 2019)

Do we nominate the next person now?


----------



## Vince McMahon (Aug 14, 2019)

Oh . He was actually b&.

Rest in pieces, sperg, your accusers (may Allah strike them down) never gave you a chance.


----------



## Arm_of_the_Lord (Aug 14, 2019)

sweetie_squad_4_lyfe said:


> I feel like this is a boomer who doesn't know what he's doing and is trying his best and failing. Its kind of endearing. Then again, im not the one being tagged all the time. Im unsure. Thats what the abstain option means right? Idk


I'm almost positive that he's a teenager or at most a college student. He seemed very immature, and clearly picked up most of his talking points from someone else.


----------



## AprilRains (Aug 14, 2019)

I shall now hope for something very funny to happen to the gloaters.


----------



## Easterling (Aug 14, 2019)

he died doing what he loved, shitting up this forum.


----------



## The Pink Panther (Aug 14, 2019)

Arm_of_the_Lord said:


> I'm almost positive that he's a teenager or at most a college student. He seemed very immature, and clearly picked up most of his talking points from someone else.



In the Twilight Zone reboot thread, he said he has a wife that's a self-considered feminist....so...perspective?

So I assume he's at least in his late 20's/early 30's.


----------



## It's HK-47 (Aug 14, 2019)

Well that was a weird ride.


----------



## Basil II (Aug 14, 2019)

ALLAH BURN THOSE WHO CRITICIZE @Corbin Dallas Multipass (PBUH) لقد أعطى الشهيد حياته لله


----------



## uncleShitHeel (Aug 14, 2019)

Wtf am I reading? 

Someone should have just halal'd OP.


----------



## X Prime (Aug 14, 2019)

The Pink Panther said:


> In the Twilight Zone reboot thread, he said he has a wife that's a self-considered feminist....so...perspective?



Posting on the Farms as relationship therapy is a bold strategy, but it didn't work out for him for long.


----------



## The Pink Panther (Aug 14, 2019)

X Prime said:


> Posting on the Farms as relationship therapy is a bold strategy, but it didn't work out for him for long.



Well it wasn't relationship therapy, he was using the "even my "blank" who fits into this extreme that they are pandering for did not like this".


----------



## Strelok (Aug 14, 2019)

Gromitandwallace said:


> I was thinking, as a idea for poll tribunals, having 2 users be polled at the same time instead would be a bit cooler. Like keep one user and ban the other. It would be a fun game that enforces that the farms have a purpose of having fun. Self-esteem issues may arise if a sensitive member gets picked, but this'll help them to overcome it if they do care very much about it.
> Of course, this will only apply to users who are going to be banned or about to be banned.




@Wildchild vs @autisticdragonkin


----------



## AnOminous (Aug 14, 2019)

Gromitandwallace said:


> I was thinking, as a idea for poll tribunals, having 2 users be polled at the same time instead would be a bit cooler. Like keep one user and ban the other. It would be a fun game that enforces that the farms have a purpose of having fun. Self-esteem issues may arise if a sensitive member gets picked, but this'll help them to overcome it if they do care very much about it.
> Of course, this will only apply to users who are going to be banned or about to be banned.



Make it a challenge.  If a user wants another banned, they can nominate them for a ban, but then, there's a deathmatch poll between them and whoever loses gets banned.  The other guy has to accept the deathmatch though so you couldn't have just one popular dude going around banning everyone.


----------



## Vince McMahon (Aug 14, 2019)

AnOminous said:


> Make it a challenge.  If a user wants another banned, they can nominate them for a ban, but then, there's a deathmatch poll between them and whoever loses gets banned.  The other guy has to accept the deathmatch though so you couldn't have just one popular dude going around banning everyone.



The only weapon allowed - fishes, to slap one another in the face with until someone relents.


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Aug 14, 2019)

Pressing F for our fallen comrade


----------



## AprilRains (Aug 14, 2019)

AnOminous said:


> Make it a challenge.  If a user wants another banned, they can nominate them for a ban, but then, there's a deathmatch poll between them and whoever loses gets banned.  The other guy has to accept the deathmatch though so you couldn't have just one popular dude going around banning everyone.


*BUILD A DOME*​


----------



## UQ 770 (Aug 14, 2019)

AnOminous said:


> Make it a challenge.  If a user wants another banned, they can nominate them for a ban, but then, there's a deathmatch poll between them and whoever loses gets banned.  The other guy has to accept the deathmatch though so you couldn't have just one popular dude going around banning everyone.



This sounds rather similar to some 17th and 18th century dueling laws. I'm all for this.


----------



## Foghot (Aug 14, 2019)

8/14 nevar 4get


----------



## Gingervitis (Aug 14, 2019)

AnOminous said:


> Make it a challenge.  If a user wants another banned, they can nominate them for a ban, but then, there's a deathmatch poll between them and whoever loses gets banned.  The other guy has to accept the deathmatch though so you couldn't have just one popular dude going around banning everyone.


This except I agree unironically.


----------



## FierceBrosnan (Aug 14, 2019)

AnOminous said:


> Make it a challenge.  If a user wants another banned, they can nominate them for a ban, but then, there's a deathmatch poll between them and whoever loses gets banned.  The other guy has to accept the deathmatch though so you couldn't have just one popular dude going around banning everyone.


Have we finally reached the "Tournament Arc" part of the Kiwifarms saga?


----------



## AprilRains (Aug 14, 2019)

Gingervitis said:


> This except I agree unironically.


I don't think he was kidding.  I sure ain't.


----------



## W00K #17 (Aug 14, 2019)

AnOminous said:


> Make it a challenge.  If a user wants another banned, they can nominate them for a ban, but then, there's a deathmatch poll between them and whoever loses gets banned.  The other guy has to accept the deathmatch though so you couldn't have just one popular dude going around banning everyone.



Perhaps make it a two thirds majority vote requirement for anyone to get banned so we're really only banning people that pretty much everyone hates also?


----------



## HG 400 (Aug 14, 2019)

AprilRains said:


> I shall now hope for something very funny to happen to the gloaters.



You should make a TTS thread complaining about his ban. I did.


----------



## FierceBrosnan (Aug 14, 2019)

W00K #17 said:


> Perhaps make it a two thirds majority vote requirement for anyone to get banned so we're really only banning people that pretty much everyone hates also?


If you abstain then you have no right to complain!


----------



## AprilRains (Aug 14, 2019)

Dynastia said:


> You should make a TTS thread complaining about his ban. I did.


And that is how you rise above your base nature on occasion.


----------



## RG 448 (Aug 14, 2019)

FierceBrosnan said:


> If you abstain then you have no right to complain!


Meh, abstinence works for some people.  Was never for me.


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (Aug 14, 2019)

Well bye I guess.


----------



## FierceBrosnan (Aug 14, 2019)

Testaclese Maximus said:


> Meh, abstinence works for some people.  Was never for me.


Big ditto on that, hence the vasectomy. Better safe than sorry, after the first dozen or so.


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Aug 14, 2019)

FierceBrosnan said:


> Big ditto on that, hence the vasectomy. Better safe than sorry, after the first dozen or so.


That’s why you gotta know where to put it


----------



## Buster O'Keefe (Aug 14, 2019)

First they came for @BoingoTango, and I did nothing, because he was a faggot.
Then they came for @Corbin Dallas Multipass, and I did nothing, because he was a faggot.
Don't be faggot.


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Aug 14, 2019)

Buster O'Keefe said:


> First they came for @BoingoTango, and I did nothing, because he was a faggot.
> Then they came for @Corbin Dallas Multipass, and I did nothing, because he was a faggot.
> Don't be faggot.


Wait wait wait, they did Boingo too???


----------



## Buster O'Keefe (Aug 14, 2019)

ProgKing of the North said:


> Wait wait wait, they did Boingo too???


Wrongthink.
Also posting gore in chat?


----------



## AprilRains (Aug 14, 2019)

ProgKing of the North said:


> Wait wait wait, they did Boingo too???


It's the Night of the Long Beaks here on Kiwi Farms!


----------



## FierceBrosnan (Aug 14, 2019)

AprilRains said:


> It's the Night of the Long Beaks here on Kiwi Farms!


Board up your profiles, push sofas in front of all doors, DO NOT go out searching for your loved ones until the all clear is given. 

Oh God... I've been pecked...


----------



## Buster O'Keefe (Aug 14, 2019)

FierceBrosnan said:


> loved ones


----------



## Arctic Fox (Aug 14, 2019)

Dissenters are executed with the same glee as our tranny targets. The internet is a little cleaner with the farms around.


----------



## Samoyed (Aug 14, 2019)

_If you still want that awesome content CDMP provides_, go to kiwifarms.cc and wait what happens!


----------



## The Last Stand (Aug 14, 2019)

CDMP did nothing wrong. He did everything correct.


----------



## YayLasagna (Aug 14, 2019)

I will not press F because I have no respect to pay.


----------



## Kamov Ka-52 (Aug 14, 2019)

So long CDM




AprilRains said:


> *BUILD A DOME*​


----------



## Jaded Optimist (Aug 14, 2019)

ProgKing of the North said:


> Wait wait wait, they did Boingo too???


Only temp


----------



## sperginity (Aug 14, 2019)

Locomotive Derangement said:


> Do we nominate the next person now?


if users aren't sacrificed regularly the forum will be cursed


----------



## UQ 770 (Aug 14, 2019)

A Name But Backwards said:


> Only temp



I knew he was a sperg since he picked a fight with me while I was drunk off my ass but what'd he get kicked for?


----------



## Kamov Ka-52 (Aug 14, 2019)

Locomotive Derangement said:


> I knew he was a sperg since he picked a fight with me while I was drunk off my ass but what'd he get kicked for?


Posting IRL gore in chat.


----------



## UQ 770 (Aug 14, 2019)

EurocopterTigre said:


> Posting IRL gore in chat.



Holy shit, his wannabe edgelord routine was actually real. What a fucking idiot.


----------



## Anonymous For This (Aug 14, 2019)

CDMP was a bit of an abrasive cunt, but he wasn't all that bad.

I guess his multipass didn't work this time.  RIP, my guy.

EDIT: posting IRL gore in chat what a fucking dummy lol.


----------



## Scarlett Johansson (Aug 14, 2019)

EurocopterTigre said:


> Posting IRL gore in chat.



wait WHAT?
like corpses and stuff?


----------



## Stasi (Aug 14, 2019)

Anonymous For This said:


> CDMP was a bit of an abrasive cunt, but he wasn't all that bad.
> 
> I guess his multipass didn't work this time.  RIP, my guy.
> 
> EDIT: posting IRL gore in chat what a fucking dummy lol.



Don't worry, he will troon out because of all this bullying and come back as a true and honest woman.

Welcome to the farms Leeloo Dallas Multipass


----------



## The Un-Clit (Aug 14, 2019)

I've been here since Obama was president:  What the fuck is A&H?

I mean yeah CDMP is a bit of a faggot and an autist, but arent we all to some extent?  Just how much worse is this one's autism compared to that other boring overblown sperg we banned a couple years ago?


----------



## Stasi (Aug 14, 2019)

The Un-Clit said:


> I've been here since Obama was president:  What the fuck is A&H?
> 
> I mean yeah CDMP is a bit of a faggot and an autist, but arent we all to some extent?  Just how much worse is this one's autism compared to that other boring overblown sperg we banned a couple years ago?



I'm not totally sure but I think the Epstein stuff broke him. Think he got thread banned for spazzing out over pizzagate, then started shitting up the Epstein news thread and that was the beginning of the end for him. RIP in pepperoni (pizza) brother.


----------



## AprilRains (Aug 14, 2019)

The Un-Clit said:


> I've been here since Obama was president:  What the fuck is A&H?








						Articles & Happenings
					

World events and online news.




					kiwifarms.net
				




I think it used to be called "Events & Happenings" back when it was Republicans questioning the President's foreign loyalties, but I don't know that from my own experience.



The Un-Clit said:


> I mean yeah CDMP is a bit of a faggot and an autist, but arent we all to some extent?  Just how much worse is this one's autism compared to that other boring overblown sperg we banned a couple years ago?


He annoyed the mods and questioned the resulting threadbans.  Apparently that was enough to call for a plebiscite.


----------



## Diabolical diabetic (Aug 14, 2019)

Has he made a new account yet?


----------



## UY 690 (Aug 14, 2019)

Biggest yikes in America


----------



## UQ 770 (Aug 14, 2019)

AprilRains said:


> Articles & Happenings
> 
> 
> World events and online news.
> ...



It seems to have morphed into a replacement for the comments section on news articles. I just use it to plug my random theories on shit.


----------



## AprilRains (Aug 14, 2019)

Locomotive Derangement said:


> It seems to have morphed into a replacement for the comments section on news articles. I just use it to plug my random theories on shit.


That idea has been had and acted upon by a few other people too.


----------



## José Mourinho (Aug 14, 2019)

LofaSofa said:


> *KEEP* tbh.
> 
> I'm 100% for having a user who makes @Alan Pardew and the other mods hate their lives even more than they already do by having to deal with them.


I don't even know or even forget literally who is this sperg.


----------



## AprilRains (Aug 14, 2019)

Alan Pardew said:


> I don't even know or even forget literally who is this sperg.


LofaSofa? I like him all right. His sofa avatar used to be animated, if that helps you. It spun in place.


----------



## José Mourinho (Aug 14, 2019)

AprilRains said:


> LofaSofa? I like him all right. His sofa avatar used to be animated, if that helps you. It spun in place.


No, I meant the OP.


----------



## AprilRains (Aug 14, 2019)

Alan Pardew said:


> No, I meant the OP.


Then you don't waste your time in A&H. Smart man.


----------



## j666 (Aug 14, 2019)

how will a&h survive without him?

RIP


----------



## Dracula's Spirit Animal (Aug 14, 2019)

This is really going to hobble my recruitment drive for a spokesman for chickswithdicks.com.


----------



## Kirito (Aug 14, 2019)

Taking bets on how long until he starts socking. I give it a week


----------



## AprilRains (Aug 14, 2019)

Big Bad Fish said:


> Taking bets on how long until he starts socking. I give it a week


I believe you already lost.


----------



## Kirito (Aug 14, 2019)

AprilRains said:


> I believe you already lost.


Please, tell me more


----------



## AprilRains (Aug 14, 2019)

Big Bad Fish said:


> Please, tell me more


I think an attempted sock was detected and restricted not long after the ban.


----------



## Nick Gars (Aug 14, 2019)

And he's gone...

FUCK!


----------



## Superman93 (Aug 15, 2019)

I warned him several times his autism is gonna get himself Colonel J'd. 

He did not listen.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Aug 15, 2019)

Who's going to fill this void inside of me, now?



@Ughubughughughughughghlug, probably.


RIP Corbin. You epitomized what it means to be an A&H poster; which is why you came to such a hilarious end.


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Aug 15, 2019)

Exigent Circumcisions said:


> Who's going to fill this void inside of me, now?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don’t know what’s going on here, I just know that Nulls a fag and Stonetoss isn’t that bad.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Aug 15, 2019)

Ughubughughughughughghlug said:


> I don’t know what’s going on here


Surprise surprise


Ughubughughughughughghlug said:


> I just know that Nulls a fag


You rebel, you


Ughubughughughughughghlug said:


> Stonetoss isn’t that bad.


Haha, gayyyyyyyyy


----------



## UQ 770 (Aug 15, 2019)

Exigent Circumcisions said:


> You rebel, you



Literal Reb. He's such a Dixie I thought he was a gimmick account at first.


----------



## The Pink Panther (Aug 15, 2019)

Ughubughughughughughghlug said:


> I don’t know what’s going on here, I just know that Nulls a fag and Stonetoss isn’t that bad.



wrong thread bitch


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Aug 15, 2019)

Locomotive Derangement said:


> Literal Reb. He's such a Dixie I thought he was a gimmick account at first.



It was a gimmick. I’m actually from East Timor.


----------



## UQ 770 (Aug 15, 2019)

Ughubughughughughughghlug said:


> It was a gimmick. I’m actually from East Timor.



Nice choice of obscure country but that place is so fucked right now you'd have way more to worry about than posting here.


----------



## not william stenchever (Aug 15, 2019)

Has anyone told @Ashy the Angel about this so they can come in and do Fortnite dances on Corbin's grave?


----------



## Marissa Moira (Aug 15, 2019)

Dracula's Spirit Animal said:


> This is really going to hobble my recruitment drive for a spokesman for chickswithdicks.com.


Just tell any applicants that the guy you were working with got the shaft. Be honest with them, just say things are a little delayed and you're working on it, all emails will be responded to eventually, you're not ignoring them and being a prick.


----------



## Your Weird Fetish (Aug 15, 2019)

Free CDMP


----------



## the real heisenberg (Aug 15, 2019)

Damn I'm late. I didn't even get to vote to ban.


----------



## Marissa Moira (Aug 15, 2019)

Well all those people who voted abstain cost CDMP his freedom, I hope you're happy sitting atop your ivory fence.


----------



## CaptainKill (Aug 15, 2019)

Hey obvious sock here. Don't know who you 'caught' but it wasn't me.

So I made this thread to laugh at my autism after a joke in chat. I didn't know I was on notice for excessive tagging, no, I didn't realize a cross posted reply would generate a notification. Sorry, never paid that much attention to alerts. The point wasn't to re litigate these TTS threads, it was supposed to be self deprecating. I have in the past needed to lolcalmdown, but I think null mischaracterized this particular post. It certainly wasn't to prove how smart I am, more like how autistic I am.

I'm a bit flabbergasted by being banned here, I've sort of expected it in the past when acting the fool, but here I wasn't even arguing with anyone. Again, the excessive tagging of null via using the reply feature to post the contents of the TTS threads was completely an accident, although I guess I can imagine if he didn't see it that way it looked like I was just being an annoying asshole. However I think people who have been in chat with me can attest I have some boomer tendencies when it comes to understanding anything post 2005...

I have no way of communicating to know if my ban is perm or temp, so I'm asking here. I'd have done it via message but new accounts can't do that. I checked my attached email but haven't gotten anything since yesterday.

I won't post any more on this ban evading sock.  Sorry for being an annoying asshole, if the ban is permanent, it was fun posting with everyone.


----------



## Ma Wang (Aug 15, 2019)

@CaptainKill 

I can't give you feels and autistic at the same time, so here you go...


----------



## X Prime (Aug 15, 2019)

Aw, he's like a sad (and autistic) puppy with an outrage addiction. Give him another chance!


----------



## Your Weird Fetish (Aug 15, 2019)

No, I am CDMP


----------



## AprilRains (Aug 15, 2019)

I am Spergicus!


----------



## CWCissey (Aug 15, 2019)

Your Weird Fetish said:


> No, I am CDMP





AprilRains said:


> I am Spergicus!



I'M BRIAN AND SO'S MY WIFE!


----------



## HG 400 (Aug 15, 2019)

CaptainKill said:


> I'm a bit flabbergasted by being banned here.



It has nothing to do with excessive tagging, or TTS threads, or arguing with people, or annoying Null. You have always been a noisy autistic that people here affectionately laughed at. Nobody truly dislikes you, but nobody, at any point in your stay here, has been laughing _with_ you. Normally that wouldn't get a person banned. But in your case, the fact that you're fairly long-winded in general means that as your novelty wore off, people became less eager to read paragraphs and paragraphs of the same old stuff from you, and that meant whenever they saw you, they saw massive pointless threadshittings they had to skip over. Essentially, your noise to amusement ratio tipped to favour 'noise' for the majority of people here.

It's not anything you did that got you banned from here. It's just who you are as a person.


----------



## Your Weird Fetish (Aug 15, 2019)

There's only like two people left in A&H spergier than me now. My days are numbered. Pray for me.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Aug 15, 2019)

Your Weird Fetish said:


> There's only like two people left in A&H spergier than me now. My days are numbered. Pray for me.


Reported for huwhite-knighting yourself.


----------



## X Prime (Aug 15, 2019)

Your Weird Fetish said:


> There's only like two people left in A&H spergier than me now. My days are numbered. Pray for me.



So what you're saying is, we use @AnOminous' voting thunderdome idea but make the inaugural vote a triple threat matchup?


----------



## Superman93 (Aug 15, 2019)

CaptainKill said:


> Hey obvious sock here. Don't know who you 'caught' but it wasn't me.
> 
> So I made this thread to laugh at my autism after a joke in chat. I didn't know I was on notice for excessive tagging, no, I didn't realize a cross posted reply would generate a notification. Sorry, never paid that much attention to alerts. The point wasn't to re litigate these TTS threads, it was supposed to be self deprecating. I have in the past needed to lolcalmdown, but I think null mischaracterized this particular post. It certainly wasn't to prove how smart I am, more like how autistic I am.
> 
> ...


wtf lmao this guy is a fucking legend.

You have the autism of Colonel J and the persistence of Bryan Dunn  

Lets do a re-vote! I vote keep!


----------



## TerribleIdeas™ (Aug 15, 2019)

Testaclese Maximus said:


> Keep.  Nice enough guy.



NO U, FAGGOT

RIP in pisces, CDMP.


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Aug 15, 2019)

CWCissey said:


> I'M BRIAN AND SO'S MY WIFE!


What about your wife's son?


----------



## Birthday Dickpunch (Aug 15, 2019)

What...

Why not just make a new account and just keep your 'tism levels down? Like learn from the constructive criticism and move on. If you aren't continuing to draw negative attention to yourself it isn't likely anyone would give a shit.


----------



## RG 448 (Aug 15, 2019)

CaptainKill said:


> Hey obvious sock here. Don't know who you 'caught' but it wasn't me.
> 
> So I made this thread to laugh at my autism after a joke in chat. I didn't know I was on notice for excessive tagging, no, I didn't realize a cross posted reply would generate a notification. Sorry, never paid that much attention to alerts. The point wasn't to re litigate these TTS threads, it was supposed to be self deprecating. I have in the past needed to lolcalmdown, but I think null mischaracterized this particular post. It certainly wasn't to prove how smart I am, more like how autistic I am.
> 
> ...


welcome to Kiwi Farms!


----------



## CWCissey (Aug 15, 2019)

ProgKing of the North said:


> What about your wife's son?



Watch Monty Python you pleb.


----------



## HeyYou (Aug 15, 2019)

Your Weird Fetish said:


> There's only like two people left in A&H spergier than me now. My days are numbered. Pray for me.


@Maxliam and, uh, @CaesarCzech? Both of them are more amusing than CDMP was though.


----------



## Maxliam (Aug 15, 2019)

HeyYou said:


> @Maxliam and, uh, @CaesarCzech? Both of them are more amusing than CDMP was though.


I'm not a sperg, I'm a social tard, you fucking dumb nigger slut.


----------



## Kaede Did Nothing Wrong (Aug 15, 2019)

AnOminous said:


> Make it a challenge.  If a user wants another banned, they can nominate them for a ban, but then, there's a deathmatch poll between them and whoever loses gets banned.  The other guy has to accept the deathmatch though so you couldn't have just one popular dude going around banning everyone.


conflict resolution the way civilized society used to handle it


----------



## pwnest injun (Aug 16, 2019)

Maxliam is an extremely high-energy poster.  Powerful and of high value.


----------



## Maxliam (Aug 16, 2019)

pwnest injun said:


> Maxliam is an extremely high-energy poster.  Powerful and of high value.


Thanks, I love it when my fans defend my art.


----------



## lolwut (Aug 16, 2019)

tbh, if we didn't regularly stone users to death in threads like these, /cow/ would be a ghost town.


----------



## AnOminous (Aug 16, 2019)

lolwut said:


> tbh, if we didn't regularly stone users to death in threads like these, /cow/ would be a ghost town.



8chan itself is a ghost.


----------



## Scarlett Johansson (Aug 18, 2019)

lolwut said:


> tbh, if we didn't regularly stone users to death in threads like these, /cow/ would be a ghost town.


So The Lottery by Shirley Jackson?


----------



## AprilRains (Aug 18, 2019)

lolwut said:


> tbh, if we didn't regularly stone users to death in threads like these, *the lulz would suffer*.


Altered to reflect my own perspective.


----------



## Sped Xing (Aug 19, 2019)

I thought he was OK, though he always seemed I hated him


----------



## The best and greatest (Aug 19, 2019)

Woh I missed this completely. Rip in peace.


----------



## Terrorist (Sep 8, 2019)

This guy’s problems came down to boomer mindset. IDK if he is really is a boomer but he certainly posted like one. KF isn’t the DemsRRealRacists Facebook group, dude.

A ban is good for him. Give him more time to mow his lawn, lose money on an RV, and listen to Billy Joel.


----------



## The Pink Panther (Sep 8, 2019)

Terrorist said:


> This guy’s problems came down to boomer mindset. IDK if he is really is a boomer but he certainly posted like one. KF isn’t the DemsRRealRacists Facebook group, dude.
> 
> A ban is good for him. Give him more time to mow his lawn, lose money on an RV, and listen to Billy Joel.



Yeah.

It really is kind of weird that all he posted on was A&H and the TDS thread (8,000 or so in that one place within 14 months.) Anywhere else he would go, he would kind of stand out as that autistic rightie who brings "muh SJWs" into everything.


----------

